# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

•        يسوع هو إبن الله

"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله".
 يوحنا 36:10

محمد كان بشراً من الناس:

"إنما أنا بشر مثلكم".
سورة الكهف 110:18

•        يسوع أجرى المعجزات

".. عمل كل شئ حسناً. جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون"مرقس 37:7

محمد لم يجر معجزات

"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون".
سورة الإسراء 59:17

•        عرف يسوع ما بداخل قلوب الناس

"فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله". 
رؤيا 23:2

 لم يعرف محمد ما بداخل قلوب الناس

"ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إنى ملك".
سورة هود 31:11       

 •          يسوع  هو شفيعنا عند الآب

"إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا  فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا".ايوحنا1:2 و2

محمد ليس هو شفيعنا

"استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم".
 سورة التوبة 80:9

•        يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف

"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون".
متى 52:26

 محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف

"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".
سورة الأنفال 65:8

 •        يسوع نادى بالغفران

"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".متى 38:5و39

  محمد نادى بالانتقام

"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم".
سورة البقرة 194:2

 •        يسوع كان بلا خطية

"لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر".
1 بطرس 22:2

محمد كان خاطئا

"واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات".
سورة محمد 19:47

 •        كلام يسوع لم يتبدل      

"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول".
متى 35:24

 كلام القرآن قد تبدل

"وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل".
سورة النحل 101:16

•        يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً

"قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان".متى 10:4

محمد كان يجالس الجن

"وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين".
سورة الأحقاف 29:46

•        الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع

"رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) يأتي وليس له في شيء".
يوحنا 30:14

 الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد

"وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
سورة الأعراف 200:7
(أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113)

•        يسوع شفى الأعمى

"كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله".
 لوقا 35:18-43

 محمد حوّل وجهه عن الأعمى

" عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى. وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أما من استغنى. فأنت له تصدى. وماعليك ألا يزكى. وأما من جاءك يسعى. وهو يخشى. فأنت عنه تلهى".
 سورة عبس 1:80-10

 •        يسوع دعى الناس إلى أن يأتوا إليه

"تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم. لأن نيري هيّن وحملي خفيف".
متى 28:11-30

 محمد قد وبخ لأنه طرد الناس بعيداً

"ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشى يريدون وجهه ما عليك من حسابهم من شيء وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين".
سورة الانعام 52:6 

 •        يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة

"من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان".مت 5:19 و6

محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات 

"وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ملكت ايمانكم".
سورة النساء 3:4

•         جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس

"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"لوقا 56:9

محمد دعى لقتل الناس

"قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً".            سورة الفتح 16:48

 •        يسوع أعطى الناس الحرية أن يقبلوا رسالته أو يرفضوها

"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله".
لو 10:10 و11

محمد أجبر الناس على قبول رسالته

"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون".
سورة التوبة 29:9

 •        يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون

" أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا".
 يوحنا 25:11

 محمد قد مات وأتباعه أيضا سيموتون

"إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون".
سورة الزمر 30:39


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2005)

فريد موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2005)

اسف اذا كان هذا الكلام سيجرح البعض, لكن ليس من الانصاف ان نقارن الرب يسوع مع محمد... لكن ما دامه لنشر الحق و اظهاره فليكن سبب بركة لاخرين


سلام و نعمة و موضوع رائع كالعادة


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2005)

فعلا يا روك حاشا لينا اننا نفرق بين رب المجد ومخلوق انسان ربنا خالقه بس بنتكلم بلغه بتاعتهم


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*هذا ما ارت ان اقدمه
للمقارنة فقط لفكر المسلمين*


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*موت محمد           وموت المسيح

يروي ابن هشام في كتابه عن سيرة النبي أنّ محمداً مات بعد حمى شديدة? وقال إن سمّ اليهود كسّر قلبه. لقد دسّت امرأة يهودية السمّ في طعامه فمات الضيف عند محمد? ولكنه لاحظ السمّ وبصق الطعام قبل بلعه. إنما دخل قليل من السم في جوفه وأدى إلى وفاته. فمات محمد موتاً غصباً عنه على صدر زوجته عائشة في المدينة المنوّرة.

لم يمت المسيح حسب القرآن نتيجة لمرض أو حيلة من أعدائه? إنما الله تدخل في هذا الأمر حسب سورة آل عمران 3:55 وقال للمسيح شخصياً: إني متوفيك ورافعك إليَّ - مع العلم أن هذه الحادثة غير معلنة في الإنجيل - فنستنتج من هذه الآية أن المسيح لم يمت موتاً عادياً? بل تُوفِّي حسب خطة الله ولطفه في السلام.

ولا ينكر القرآن موت المسيح التاريخي? خاصة إن قرأنا نبوة المسيح عن نفسه في سورة مريم 19:33 حيث يقول: السَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً .

المسيح وُلد ومات وقام من قبره حسب القرآن? كما أخبرنا الإنجيل مسبقاً, وكل من يؤمن بهذه الحقيقة التاريخية يحيا مع الحي المقام من بين الأموات,

سوف لن يموت المسيح بعد رجوعه على الأرض لأنه لم يقل سوف أموت في المستقبل البعيد بل قال أموت في المستقبل القريب الحاضر. فالقرآن يعترف بولادة المسيح وموته وقيامته متتابعاً كما يشهد جميع المسيحيين متأكدين من تاريخية موت ابن مريم.

مات المسيح بإرادته في سلام تام. ونقرأ في الانجيل أن المسيح عرف كيفية موته مسبقاً وعيَّن اليوم والساعة لوفاته? في موعد طقوس عيد الفصح? فمات طوعاً لا غصباً كحمل الله الذي رفع خطية العالم.*


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*محمد                    والمسيح بعد موتهما

دُفن محمد في المدينة المنوّرة وقبره معروف حتى الآن. ويزوره ملايين من الحجاج سنويا مؤمنين أن عظام محمد لا تزال في قبره? وأن نفسه دخلت البرزخ وهو ينتظر يوم الدين العظيم.

أما المسيح فرفعه الله إليه. إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ - سورة آل عمران 3:55 - . بَل رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ - سورة النساء 4:158 - . فالله أخرج ابن مريم من قبره? وأصعده إلى نفسه? وهو من المقربين? وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة, إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ ا سْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ا بْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا والْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ - آل عمران 3:45 - .

لقد وُجد قبر المسيح فارغاً لأنه قام حقاً كما أعلن مسبقاً. وأما عظام محمد فلا تزال في قبره. المسيح حي? وأما محمد فميّت. لم يقم بعد من الأموات ولم يصعد إلى جنة عدن حتى الآن. ما أعظم الفرق بين الموت والحياة! وكما أن الحياة أعظم من الموت? هكذا يكون المسيح أعظم من محمد. المسيح هو الحياة الأبدية بالذات.

*


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلام محمد                          وسلام المسيح

ينطق جميع المسلمين عند ذكر اسم محمد بالعبارة صلى الله عليه وسلم . أَلَمْ يحلّ سلام الله على محمد بعدُ حتى ينبغي على الله والملائكة أن يصلوا عليه كما هو مكتوب في سورة الأحزاب? إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلاَئِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً - الأحزاب 33:56 - . أَلَمْ يتبرَّر محمد بعدُ ويتمتع بالخلاص الأبدي بل ينقصه سلام الله حتى يكون فرض على جميع المسلمين في كل العصور أن يصلوا عليه ويسلموا?

أما المسيح فيشهد حسب القرآن: السلام عليّ يوم وُلدت ويوم أموت ويوم أُبعث حياً . فابن مريم هو رئيس السلام الذي عاش من بداية حياته إلى نهايتها في سلام مع الله وفي رضاه.

قد تمت ولادته من مريم العذراء حسب إرادة الله وقدرته? بدون خطية. فعمّ السلام لأجل تجسد كلمة الله حتى انفتحت السماوات وأنشدت الملائكة مرنمة: ا لْمَجْدُ لِلّهِ فِي الْأَعَالِي? وَعَلَى الْأَرْضِ السَّلَامُ? وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ - لوقا 2:14 - .

مات المسيح موتاً حقيقياً. إنما لم يمت بسبب خطاياه? بل بسبب خطايانا نحن الخطاة? فاختبر المسيح حتى في موته السلام مع الله. جميع الناس يموتون بسبب خطاياهم الشنيعة لِأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ - رومية 6:23 - . أما الله فسُرَّ بالمسيح لأنه صالَحَ القدوس مع البشر بموته النيابي عنهم. فتستقر مسرة الله على ابن مريم.

إنّ قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات هي أعظم برهان على براءته وقداسته. لو ارتكب المسيح خطية واحدة في حياته لوجد الموت فيه حقاً وقبضه مثل محمد. لكنه لم يرتكب خطية ولا شِبْه خطية? ولأجل ذلك غلب الموت? وترك قبره ظافراً.. فالمسيح حي? أما محمد فميّت. لذلك يشهد جميع المسلمين عند ذكر اسم المسيح السلام عليه شاهدين بأنه يحيا في السلام.

لقد اختبر محمد اضطهادات مُرة? وقام بالجهاد والحروب مراراً? وأمر بقتل أعدائه والمشركين والمرتدين. ا قْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ والْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَا قْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ - البقرة 2:191 - .

فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَا قْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ - سورة النساء 4:89 - .

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى - سورة الأنفال 8:17 - .

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ - سورة الأنفال 8:39 - .

فَإِذَا ا نْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَا قْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَا حْصُرُوهُمْ وَا قْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ - سورة التوبة 9:5 - .

فلم يأت محمد بسلام بدون جهاد? بل أمر بغزوات? واشترك بسفك الدماء لأجل السلام. فكان أمير المؤمنين والقائد السياسي المحنّك في الجزيرة العربية.

اضطهد اليهود المسيح بالعنف أيضاً. إنما لم يدافع عن نفسه بالسيف? ومنع أتباعه من سفك الدماء قائلا: من يأخذ السيف? فبالسيف يُؤخذ - متى 26:52 - . فكل مسيحي يقاتل لأجل نصر المسيحية بالسلاح سافكاً دم الأعداء يدخل جهنم? لأنه يعصى ويخالف أمر سيده رئيس السلام. أما المسلم الذي مات في الجهاد فيرجو انتقاله إلى الجنة مبرراً. فيظهر جلياً أن المسيح وحده أسّس سلاماً حقيقياً دون قتال وحرب. بينما فرض محمد الجهاد والقتال مراراً على المسلمين. أما المسيح ففضل أن يسفك دمه الثمين عوضاً عن دم أعدائه? لكي لا يقتلهم. وصلى لأجل قاتليه: ا غْفِرْ لَهُمْ? لِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ - لوقا 23:34 - . فالمسيح هو المسالم والمسلم الحقيقي الوحيد إن اعتبرنا كلمة الإسلام والمسلم مشتقة من كلمة السلام.

*


----------



## ناصر الحق (15 نوفمبر 2005)

و الله يا أخ فريد قد ظلمت رسول ربك و افتريت عليه كثيرا و أرجو منك أن تخفف من لهجتك الحارة ضده فقد مات و لن يستطيع ان يواجهك و يدافع عن نفسه و يظهر الحق الذي كان يحمله و الذي تعب لأجله كثيرا .. 

و ان كان ما تقوله افتراء رجل اخر فهل هو من عندنا أم من عندكم ؟ 

اراد الله ان تستمر الصلوات عليه دائما حتى ينتهي المسلمون من الدنيا .. لما لا وهو الذي أدى الأمانة و بلَغ الرسالة و جاهد المجرمين و الظالمين خير جهاد حتى انتصر الحق و انتشر للناس فقبلوه يقينا و حمدوا الله عليه كثيرا فيستحق دائما ذكره و الصلاة عليه فهذا أقل شيء نقدمه له شكرا على تضحياته العظيمة من أجلنا و لأن الله يعلمنا كيف نرد الجميل لمن تعب لأجلنا أمرنا بالصلاة و السلام عليه كثيرا .. 

فلماذا الإعتراض .. هل تظن الدين و صلنا بطبق من ذهب .. ألا تشكر الذي ضحى كثيرا من أجلك .. و ياليتك أسلمت فتدرك الحقيقة و تنصر الحق و أراك أهلا لذلك و شكرا ..


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*اجبت بالحقيقة
ان محمد قد مات
فالله حي لايموت
والمسيح هو كلمة الله وهو حي لان الله حي
نحن لانؤمن باله اموات بل باله احياء*


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*اطلب منك ياعزيزي المحاورة
واثبت لي صحة ادعائك*


----------



## ناصر الحق (15 نوفمبر 2005)

مالادعاء الذي تقصده ؟؟

و لماذا ركزت الاهتمام بذكر موته عليه الصلاة و السلام .. و تركت ان تؤيد قولي بان جزاء الاحسان بالاحسان ..

يا اخي اله الميت و اله الحي واحد خلقهم و أخذهم عنده سواءا حيا او ميتا  فهل ترى أحدا منهما باقيا على الارض .. 

و انا مستعد للتحاور  و لكن غدا .. الى اللقاء غدا ..


----------



## استفانوس (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*نحن نؤمن باله حي 
اله احياء وليس اله اموات
تعلمنا كلمة الله في عهد النعمة 
ليس للمؤمن موت بل انتقال ورقد
لاننا ان اغمضنا اعيوننا في هذا الجسد  الفاسدسلنبس جسد عديم الفساد*


----------



## ناصر الحق (17 نوفمبر 2005)

يعني لا تؤمنون بالموت .. شيء جديد اعرفه عنكم ..


----------



## استفانوس (17 نوفمبر 2005)

*نحن نؤمن بالموت
ولكن ليس له علاقة بالمؤمنين الرب
لانهم لايموتون اي لاياتون الى دينونة
وانا لااقصد الجسد ياسيدي
سمو المسيحية هي روحية علاقة مبنية على عمل المسيح
فكل من في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة*


----------



## abujafar (19 يناير 2007)

*ممنوع النسخ و اللصق*

*Fadie*


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*مفيش وجه مقارنة طبعا بين القدوس الهنا يسوع المسيح واحقر خلق الله محمد بن امنة لكن وجب ان توضع تلك المقارنة لعل المسلمين يستفيدون*


----------



## abujafar (20 يناير 2007)

*ممنوع النسخ و اللصق*

*Fadie*


----------



## alabyad (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

"فالذى ارسلة وقدسة الرب
اذا هو مخلوق وليس اله


----------



## alabyad (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله 
هو مخلوق ليس الا 
ولا مجال لربوبيته وانتم تعلمون


----------



## zoob (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

يا عزيزي انت مسكين والله وتظلم السيد المسيح ولي سؤال الاول من كان الاله الذي ناجاه السيد المسيح وساله ان يرفع عنه الكاس ومن هو ايلي الذي ناداه على الصليب الاهي الاهي لماذا تركتني والروح القدس الزي ارسله المسيح من بعده لماذا اوحى با ربعه اناجيل متناقضه وجعل دين المسيح في خلاف على العقيده ولعله لم ولن يوجد دين اختلف فيه اصحابه مثل دينكم افتينا


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

عجيبة بجد هو قدسه و ارسله معناها خلقه فى اللغة العربية الاسلامية الحديثة ولا ايه
الارسال هو ارسال الآب للابن الى العالم ليكون بهاء صورته و كلمته الناطقة لنا و طبعا قدوس من قدوس فلازم يكون مقدس منزه من الخطايا البار ارسل للاثمة لكى يفديهم و لكن اللاثمة كمان مش عاجبهم و بدل ما يشكروا و يسبحوا بحمده لأ كمان بيستهزأوا بيه بخالقهم
قمة الكفر!


----------



## بيدق (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

:yahoo: 

*ليباركك الرب يا أخ فريد موضوع ولا أحلى ولكن الأخوة معهم حق لا يجوز مقارنة محمد مع القدوس يسوع*


----------



## محمد السابع (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*بسبب الاساءة في الرد*


----------



## beautiful_mind (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*جميل جدا كلامك أخى الحبيب ..*
*و انا سعيد جدا لأنك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس و تسأل ..*
*فهذا يعنى نهمك للمعرفة و رغبتك فى الوصول الى الفهم السليم ..*
*و إسمح لى أخى الفاضل أن أناقش معك ما تفضلت بذكره فى كلماتك السابقة ....*​ 
*أولا : الآية التى تقول بأن المسيح قد رفض الخروج الى أمه ليحدثها ..*
*أمه التى تتكلم عنها الآية يا سيدى الفاضل هى خالته و ليست أمه ..*
*و كما هو ثابت تاريخيا و فى الكتب العبرية القديمة بأن الخالة كانت تنادى بالأم و أبناء الخالة كانوا يعتبرون إخوة .. لذلك فالآية تقول أن أمه و إخوته بالخارج .. و المعروف أن العذراء مريم لم تنجب إطلاقا بعد المسيح بل عاشت عذراء و إنتقلت عذراء و بتوليتها مختومة أى أنها لم يمسسها بشر ..*​ 
*أما عن قول المسيح بأن أبى و امى و إخوتى هم من يسمعون كلامى فلست أعتقد يا سيدى الفاضل أن فى ذلك خطأ أو جريمة .. بل هو ترغيب من الرب يسوع للناس ليعلموا م\دى سمو مكانتهم لديه عندما يطيعون وصاياه و ينفذون كلامه الذى هو كلام الحياة الأبدية .....*
*ثم أن الآية لم تذكر بعد ذلم ما إذا كان المسيح قد خرج فعلا ليكلم خالته أم لم يخرج .. فدعنا لا نتوقع أشياء لا يمكن إستنتاجها من سياق الحديث ....*​ 
*ثانيا : قول الرب يسوع للقديسة العذراء مريم ب : " مالى و لك يا إمرأة .. لم تأتى ساعتى بعد "*
*فالرب يسوع هنا يحدث العذراء قائلا لها بأنه لم يحن الوقت بعد ليصنع معجزات تعلن لاهوته - لأنه و كما ذكرنا فى موضوع سابق فإن تحويل الماء الى عصير كرم أو خمر يستلزم خلق مادة جديدة و هى مادة الكربون - و بالرغم من ذلك .. فمن أجل أن العذراء طلبت منه .. أطاعها و نزل على رغبتها و صنع أول معجزاته التى خلق فيها مادة لم تكن موجودة من قبل .. فما هو مظهر العقوق فى هذا الأمر ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*ثالثا : موضوع الجباية أو الجزية ..*
*الرب هنا يكلم سمعان الملقب بطرس و يسأله ممن يأخذ الملوك الجباية .. من البنين أم من الغرباء ؟؟*
*فكان الرد الطبيعى : من الغرباء ..*
*و لكن لكى يعلمنا الرب طاعة الحكام قام بدفع الجباية فى الهيكل برغم أنه ليس من المفروض أن يدفعها لأنه يهودى ..*
*و بنفس الشكل حدث هذا مرة أخرى عندما حاول اليهود أن يجربوه فى موضوع الجزية هل يجب أت تعطى لقيصر أم لا ؟*
*كان رد الرب عليهم : أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله ..*
*و بالعودة الى موضوع جباية الهيكل و بعد التوضيح الذى قدمته أظن الآن أن الأمر ليس به أى مداهنة او حتى تكبر ....*​ 
*رابعا : موضوع شفاء إبنه يايرس :*
*لو رجعنا الى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا أن رئيس الكهنة ذهب الى يسوع و فيما هو يكلمه أتاه عبد قائلا إن إبنته قد ماتت ..*
*إنتقال الرب يسوع الى بيت يايرس كان لصنع معجزة إقامة من بين الأموات أمام آلاف من الشعب المتأكدين تماما من موت الصبية ... و الأهم أنه أما رئيس المجمع الغير مؤمن بلاهوت المسيح .. فما بالك لو آمن رئيس المجمع ؟؟ و لو آمن كل هذا الشعب المجتمع المتأكد من موت إبنه رئيس المجمع ؟؟*
*و موضوع المرأة الكنعانية ...*
*فى أيام المسيح كان الكنعانيون لا يعدون من شعب الله المختار ... و كانت هناك عداوة بين اليهود و الكنعانيون .. و بالتالى أراد السيد المسيح إختبار إيمانها .. فكلمها بقسوة كما أورد البشيرون فى رسائلهم .. و لكنه لما رأى إيمان المرأة إمتدحها كثيرا و قال أنه لم يجد فى إسرائيل إيمانا مثل هذا .. و لهذا حقق الرب لها طلبها و صنع المعجزة بمجرد كلمة من فمه ......*​ 
*أخى الفاضل الحبيب ..*
*أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت لك بعضا مما قد غمض عليك ..*
*و سأكون سعيد جدا بأى سؤال آخر ...*
*الرب معك أخى العزيز و ينير طريقك و يبارك حياتك ...*​


----------



## Christian Knight (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



محمد السابع قال:


> ولكن مالم تذكره من ما وصفه العهد الجديد عن يسوع ما سأذكره لكم الان والذي قد نشرته بالامس معكم ولكنه لم ينشر لسبب الخوف من نشره كي لا يكشف حقيقتكم الكبرى !
> [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT]



*ده بدل ما تشكرنا على اننا نستضيف امثالك من السبابين المحمديين فى منتدانا ونترك لهم حرية النشر!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم من فينا الذى يخشى ان تنكشف حقيقته؟؟
من الذى ينكر نصف الاحاديث الموجودة فى كتبه ويقول انها اسرائيليات؟؟
من الذى يحرف فى الترجمات الغربية لكتبه ليدارى على الفظائع الموجودة بها؟؟
ما هى الدول التى تمنع الناس من نقد دينها كى لا ينكشف وينهار؟؟
من الذين يصدرون فتوى بقتل كل من ينتقد دينهم؟؟
من الذين يقتلون كل من يرتد عن دينهم ويقتلون من يبشر بدين اخر؟؟

اظن انك عرفت الان من الذى يخشى ان تنكشف حقيقته

ملحوظة اخيرة: العاق والفاسق والمنافق
صفات محمد بن امنة احقر خلق الله *


----------



## fadia2005 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

صوت صرخ في البريه انا اعميدكم في الماء ويأتي فن يعميدكم في روح القدس


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

اولا هذا كذب واضح انتم الان تكذبون فالايه الذى ذكرها الاخ فى البدايه كانت تخص الكافرين والمنافقين ثانيا ان سيدنا محمد لم يمت نتيجه سم ولم يمت غصب عنه فقد كان يعرف والقى خطبه الوداع وانه قال لفاطمه انتى اول اهلى لحاقا بى وكانت بالفعل هى اول اهله لحاقا به فلا تكذبوا فى الحداث وانتم تعلمون


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

والله انت لفى الجحيم فانه والله الرسول الحق وان عيسى لرسول وموسى لرسول وسيدنا محمد لخيرهم كيف تسمحون له با اهانه سيدنا محمد انا كان يوجد عدل حقا فيجب ايقاف عضويته


----------



## استفانوس (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



ahmedsaber قال:


> والله انت لفى الجحيم فانه والله الرسول الحق وان عيسى لرسول وموسى لرسول وسيدنا محمد لخيرهم كيف تسمحون له با اهانه سيدنا محمد انا كان يوجد عدل حقا فيجب ايقاف عضويته


سلام ونعمة
اولا:
انا ياسيدي لم اقم باهانة احد ابدا
فاذا اردت ان تنفي الكلام فما عليك الا ان تثبت
وثانيا:
 مشكور لاجل الاهانة
وثالثا:
فلتعلم انني اخاطب العقول واكشف ما هو مخفي عن اعين الكثرين
الرب يبارك منتداه
ليبقى القلم الحر لكل مفكر بأبديته ومتمسك بالرأس وهو يسوع المسيح


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

والله كل هذا افتراء على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  أشرف الخلق 

وليس أحقر الخلق كما قال christian knight 

كلامكم فى جميع المواضيع ليس به ترابط افكار كلام اى حاجة فى اى حاجة

ومقارنة ايه اللى بتقولوا عليها بين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعيسى عليه السلام 

أنا اؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام بانه نبى فعلا لكن ليس بانه إله و احبه مثل ما تحبوه وأكثر والله

أكيد احنا المسلمين نؤمن بيوم الحساب واكيد انتم تؤمنون بيوم الحساب

إذن انا عايز أفكركم بشى واحد فقط ربنا موجود وشاهد على كلامى الآن عندما يأتى يوم الحساب 

هتشوفوا مين اللى على حق ومين اللى على باطل وانا مستعد لأى محاورة مع اى حد 

ويوم الحساب لو كنت غلطان فى كلمة اشتكوا الى الله وربنا لا يضيع الحق أبدا


----------



## استفانوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



> أنا اؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام بانه نبى فعلا لكن ليس بانه إله و احبه مثل ما تحبوه وأكثر والله


ان كنت تمون به
اقرأ كلامته المقدسة
تعرف عليه
لاانت تنكره وتبغضه وتفتري على اسمه القدوس​


> إذن انا عايز أفكركم بشى واحد فقط ربنا موجود وشاهد على كلامى الآن عندما يأتى يوم الحساب
> 
> هتشوفوا مين اللى على حق ومين اللى على باطل وانا مستعد لأى محاورة مع اى حد


اتنتظر الى ذلك اليوم الذي لاينفع فيه الندم
قتشو الكتب لاعلكم تظنون ان لكم بها حياة وهي تشهد لي​


----------



## timon20080 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*مية مية شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااً*


----------



## lakamora (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

الله متى كان رسول الله محمد يدعو الناس الى قتل الناس ،متى كان رسول الله يجبر الناس على قبول دعوته بحد السيف ، متى كان رسول الله يحث اتباعه على الإنتقام ،الا ايها الظالم اقرا سيرة سيد الخلق حبيبنا محمد علية افضل الصلاة و التسليم الا ايها الظالم لنفسه هل تحدث مسلم يوما عن المسيح عليه السلام بسوء نحن نحترم كل الأنبياء والمرسلين الا ايها الفهيم كيف تقولون ان القرآن ليس من عند الله ثم ترجع وتعتمد عليه في اقوالك اقولك شيئا واحدا قل لا اله الا الله تفلح في حباتك والسلام ختام


----------



## lakamora (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

جاوبني يا استفانوس


----------



## Basilius (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

يا خوانا 

القسم مسيحي بحت 

اي كلام في الاسلاميات يبقى في قسم الحوار الاسلامي 

اعتقد يا سيدي الفاضل انة من الاجدر لك ان تذهب هناك و تدافع عن محمد بالحجة و الدليل


----------



## استفانوس (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



> الله متى كان رسول الله محمد يدعو الناس الى قتل الناس ،متى كان رسول الله يجبر الناس على قبول دعوته بحد السيف ، متى كان رسول الله يحث اتباعه على الإنتقام ،الا ايها الظالم اقرا سيرة سيد الخلق حبيبنا محمد علية افضل الصلاة و التسليم الا ايها الظالم لنفسه هل تحدث مسلم يوما عن المسيح عليه السلام بسوء نحن نحترم كل الأنبياء والمرسلين الا ايها الفهيم كيف تقولون ان القرآن ليس من عند الله





> ايها الظالم


ايها الحبيب 

اقرأ ماقاله محمد

ولنا عودة


أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فان فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واقرأ مايقوله اله محمد في القران

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ القِتَالُ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى القِتَالِ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا ا سْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُّوَةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُّوَ اللَّهِ وَعَدُّوَكُمْ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَقَاتِلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

َاقْتُلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ,,, وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

جَزَاءُ الذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

قَاتِلُوا الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِا للَّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُه 
وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الحَقِّ مِنَ الذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وَأَنْزَلَ الذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقاً تَقْتُلُونَ وَتأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقاً وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هُوَ الذِي أَخْرَجَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الكِتَابِ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ لِأَوَّلِ الحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ مَانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَأَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي المُؤْمِنِينَ فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَا أُولِي الأَبْصَارِ وَلَوْلاَ أَنْ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الجَلاَءَ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابُ النَّارِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِّ اللَّهَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لقد اجبتك ايها الحبيب 
بشي قليل جدا من القران فلو دخلنا في الاحاديث والقصص التي جرت على يد محمد او بموافقته لن نتهي
عداك عن الصحابة وافعالهم مثل المعاهدة العمرية
انا منتظر ردك ...........اذا كان عندك رد ............؟
ايها الحبيب
وفي الختام سلام


----------



## استفانوس (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

بما ان الموضوع قديم جدا
 ينقل للمنتدى العام


----------



## lakamora (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

هداك الله يا فريد اتق الله يا اخي في نفسك ونحن نعلم ان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام قد رفعه الله اليه ولكن نه سيموت كبقية خلق الله سيدنا عيسى مخلوق وسيموت بعد قتله المسيح الدجال


----------



## lakamora (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

هل تعرف المسيح الدجال


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*lakamora 
قبحك الله يا ايها المدعو تيمون  .......*

*زعلان من تيمون ليه

انظر الى المسيح ... وجماله ... وفاعلية عمله ... وسلطانة على الطبيعة وقوة حياته التي لا تزول

هذا هو الاسم الذي يستحق أن يتبع وأن تُحني له الجباه إذ هو رب الكل

المسيح ... الذي هو ابن محبة الآب

المسيح ... الذي سرور قلـب الله بـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.

المسيح ... الذي البحـر والريـح يُطيعانه

المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة

المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلــطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص 

المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

المسيح ... الذي به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان

المسيح ... الكائن قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد

المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض


وليس لآخر ذكر على الإطلاق إذ لا وجه للمقارنة أو المباينة لقد فاق الجميع

رضي الناس أم لم يرضوا ليتوارى الكل وليكن هو ممجداً إلى الأبد *


----------



## fadia2005 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

ايها الاخ تيمون نحن المسيحيون نعرف اننا نأمن بالله ويسوع قال يسوع لا تخاف ايها المومن طوبا لكم ان شتموكم باسمي فلكم أجرا في السماء عند ابكم الذي يسمع ويراى كل شيئا على الارض

                                                                                                                   لك محبة المسيح 
                                                                                                                     يسوع من ارض 
                                                                                                                     السلام


----------



## louis (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

alrab ybarkak ahkoy astfanos wla wrgehon aaoet yso3 ano fsh mo7mad bshkor alrab mn aglak ahkoy
w27na hon kman b israel mo2mnen ma tnsona wma tkrhona kman yso3 3ayeesh fena azkrona bslwatko


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



> *مفيش وجه مقارنة طبعا بين القدوس الهنا يسوع المسيح واحقر خلق الله محمد بن امنة لكن وجب ان توضع تلك المقارنة لعل المسلمين يستفيدون*


 'طبعا كلامك صحيح لان دينهم مجرد دين قتل


----------



## chekovmartynov (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

و مبلغ العلم فيك هو انك بشر و انك خير خلق الله كلهم يا محمد يا رسول الله


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*chekovmartynov *
*و مبلغ العلم فيك هو انك بشر و انك خير خلق الله كلهم يا .....*

*وما الذي يجعله خير خلق الله كلهم *

*هل هو كموسى *

*هل أخرج ماءً من الصخرة لتابعية *

*وهل أتى بطـعـام من السـمـاء لتابعية *

*وهل حول الماء المر في مارة الى مياه عزبة *

*وهل شق البحر الأحمر وسار كما في اليابسة *

*وهل نجاهم من ثم الثعابين بحية النحاس حين ضلوا*

*هل هو كإيليا *

*الذي طلب ناراً من السماء فإستجاب الله له فنزلت نار الرب وأكلت الذبيحة*

*وهل إستطاع أن يُوقف المطر كما فعل إيليا فلم ُتمطر ثلاثة سنين وستة أشهر*

*وهل هو كيشوع *

*الذي أوقف الشمس في كبد السماء كما هو مكتوب :*

*يشوع 10 : 12 *
*حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ». *

*لاإجابة لا ثم لا ثم لا ثم لا .... وألف لا *


*:t37:   أخي لا تتكلم عن من ليس لك علمٌ بهم   :t37:*​


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*خليل هلال مسيحة*

*إقرأ المشاركة 46 لــ ... fredyyy*

*وهناك موضوع بإسمك ......... فيه إجابة هتعجبك *

*نقاش موضوعي بدون كلامات ضخمة أو تجريح *
*دون إنفعال *

:11_9_10[1]:       :696ks:​


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*بل هو من ضاجع إبنة السبع سنوات *

*بل من حلل الزواج والطلاق... الزواج والطلاق ... الزواج والطلاق *

*وترك شريعة الرب *

*متى 19 : 4 *

*فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» *

*رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة وما جمعه لا يُفرقه إنسان *

*أما عن الشتيمة ... هأعتبر أنك لم تشتم *

*ربنا يباركك *

*( قال المسيح باركوا ولا تلعنوا )*​


----------



## كلمة الحق (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*



			وما الذي يجعله خير خلق الله كلهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بأخلاقه وعبادته لربه عز وجل ومكانته من ربه سبحانه

كان يبيت قائما يصلي لله تعالى حتى تتورم قدماه 

 117391 - أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه ، فقالت عائشة : لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله ، وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ؟ قال : ( أفلا أحب أن أكون عبدا شكورا ) . فلما كثر لحمه صلى جالسا ، فإذا أراد أن يركع ، قام فقرأ ثم ركع .
الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4837 

هل كان موسى أو المسيح أو أحد من الأنبياء يفعل مثل هذا؟

نريد الإجابة بالدليل الصحيح



			هل هو كموسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو نبي مثل موسى ومثل باقي الأنبياء ولكنه أفضل وأعلاهم منزلة لكثرة عبادته لربه عز وجل



			هل أخرج ماءً من الصخرة لتابعية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا بل أعظم من هذا  أخرج الماء - بإذن ربه - من بين أصابعه

 116111 - كنا نعد الآيات بركة ، وأنتم تعدونها تخويفا ، كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر ، فقل الماء ، فقال : ( اطلبوا فضلة من ماء ) . فجاؤوا بإناء فيه ماء قليل ، فأدخل يده في الإناء ثم قال : ( حي على الطهور المبارك ، والبركة من الله ) . فلقد رأيت الماء ينبع من بين أصابع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولقد كنا نسمع تسبيح الطعام وهو يؤكل .
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3579 



			وهل أتى بطـعـام من السـمـاء لتابعية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يحتاج إلى طعام ياتي من السماء لأن الله تعالى بارك له الطعام في الأرض

 118017 - أن أم سليم أمه ، عمدت إلى مد من شعير جشته ، وجعلت منه خطيفة ، وعصرت عكة عندها ، ثم بعثتني إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتيته وهو في أصحابه فدعوته ، قال : ( ومن معي ) . فجئت فقلت : إنه يقول : ومن معي ؟ فخرج إليه أبو طلحة ، قال : يا رسول الله ، إنما هو شيء صنعته أم سليم ، فدخل فجيء به ، وقال : ( أدخل علي عشرة ) . فدخلوا فأكلوا حتى شبعوا ، ثم قال : ( أدخل علي عشرة ) . فدخلوا فأكلوا حتى شبعوا ، ثم قال : ( أدخل علي عشرة ) . حتى عد أربعين ، ثم أكل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قام ، فجعلت أنظر ، هل نقص منها شيء .
الراوي: أنس بن مالك  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 5450 



			وهل حول الماء المر في مارة الى مياه عزبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل حول ضرع الشاة الذي جف منه اللبن إلى عين يشرب منها من أراد حتى يشبع

 176499 - عن جابر قال لما خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر مهاجرين فدخلا الغار إذا في الغار جحر فألقمه أبو بكر عقبه حتى أصبح مخافة أن يخرج على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه شيء فأقاما في الغار ثلاث ليال ثم خرجا حتى نزلا بخيمات أم معبد فأرسلت إليه أم معبد أني أرى وجوها حسانا وإن الحي أقوى على كرامتكم مني فلما أمسوا عندها بعثت مع ابن لها صغير بشفرة وشاة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أردد الشفرة وهات لنا فرقا يعنى القدح فأرسلت إليه أن لا لبن فيها ولا ولد قال هات لنا فرقا فجاءت بفرق فضرب ظهرها فاجترت ودرت فحلب فملأ القدح فشرب وسقى أبا بكر ثم حلب فبعث فيه إلى أم معبد
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله  -  خلاصة الدرجة: مروي من طرق يشد بعضها بعضا  -  المحدث: ابن كثير  -  المصدر: البداية والنهاية  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/189




			وهل شق البحر الأحمر وسار كما في اليابسة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل شق الله له القمر نصفين 

 115748 - أن أهل مكة سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يريهم آية ، فأراهم انشقاق القمر .
الراوي: أنس بن مالك  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3637 



			وهل نجاهم من ثم الثعابين بحية النحاس حين ضلوا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل نجاه ربه سبحانه من قبضة الكافرين الذين يطوقون بيته ويقفون على بابه وسيوفهم مشرعة يريدون قتله

 188296 - عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى { وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا } الآية ، قال : تشاورت قريش ليلة بمكة ، فقال بعضهم إذا أصبح فأثبتوه بالوثاق ، يريدون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال بعضهم : بل اقتلوه . وقال بعضهم : بل أخرجوه . فأطلع الله نبيه على ذلك فبات علي على فراش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك الليلة ، وخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى لحق بالغار ، وبات المشركون يحرسون عليا يحسبونه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يعني ينتظرونه حتى يقوم فيفعلون به ما اتفقوا عليه ، فلما أصبحوا ورأوا عليا رد الله مكرهم فقالوا : أين صاحبك هذا ؟ قال : لا أدري ، فاقتصوا أثره ، فلما بلغوا الجبل اختلط عليهم ، فصعدوا الجبل فمروا بالغار فرأوا على بابه نسج العنكبوت فقالوا : لو دخل ههنا لم يكن نسج العنكبوت على بابه ، فمكث فيه ثلاث ليال
الراوي: -  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن  -  المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني  -  المصدر: فتح الباري لابن حجر  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/278



			هل هو كإيليا الذي طلب ناراً من السماء فإستجاب الله له فنزلت نار الرب وأكلت الذبيحة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يوم بدر طلب رسول الله من ربه النصر على الأعداء فأمده الله بألف من الملائكة يقاتلون مع المؤمنين

 174712 - عن ابن عباس قال وأمد الله نبيه والمؤمنين [ يوم بدر ] بألف من الملائكة وكان جبريل في خمسمائة مجنبة وميكائيل في خمسمائة مجنبة
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس  -  خلاصة الدرجة: مشهور  -  المحدث: ابن كثير  -  المصدر: البداية والنهاية  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/275




			وهل إستطاع أن يُوقف المطر كما فعل إيليا فلم ُتمطر ثلاثة سنين وستة أشهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اقرا يا عاقل هداك الله

 41924 - بينا نحن في المسجد يوم الجمعة ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس ، فقام رجل : يا رسول الله ! تقطعت السبل ، وهلكت الأموال ، وأجدب البلاد ، فادع الله أن يسقينا ! فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه حذاء وجهه ، فقال : اللهم اسقنا . فوالله ما نزل رسول الله عن المنبر ، حتى أوسعنا مطرا ، وأمطرنا ذلك اليوم إلى الجمعة الأخرى . فقام رجل لا أدري ، هو الذي قال لرسول الله استسق لنا ، أم لا ، فقال : يا رسول الله ! انقطعت السبل ، وهلكت الأموال ، من كثرة الماء ، فادع الله أن يمسك عنا الماء . فقال رسول الله : اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا ، ولكن على الجبال ، ومنابت الشجر قال : والله ما هو إلا أن تكلم رسول الله بذلك ، تمزق السحاب حتى ما نرى منه شيئا
الراوي: أنس بن مالك  -  خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: صحيح النسائي  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1514




			وهل هو كيشوع

الذي أوقف الشمس في كبد السماء كما هو مكتوب :

يشوع 10 : 12
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ».
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل هو أعظم من سيدنا يوشع ومن كل الأنبياء كما رأيت فقد استطاع أن يكون جيلا فريدا لم يعرف التاريخ له مثيلا وأن يحول رعاة الغنة إلى قادة للإمم  ليملؤا الأرض قسطا وعدلا وينشروا في ربوعها العلم والنور

قال تعالى ( كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُم مِّنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ [آل عمران : 110]



			لاإجابة لا ثم لا ثم لا ثم لا .... وألف لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل نعم والف نعم وألف ألف ألف نعم - وبالدليل كما رأيت*​


----------



## R_love_Y (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

الحمد لله رب المجد
نشكر الرب الاله لاننا مسيحيين​


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

*تماماً أخي R_love_Y*

*الحمد لله رب المجد*
*نشكر الرب الاله لاننا مسيحيين *

*فنحن نستطيع أن نقول *

*لا إله إلا الله ..... يسوع المسيح إبن الله*​


----------



## emadjesus (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

سلام لكم



+ الكتاب المقدس دعا السيد المسيح رباً حوالي 462 مرة منها 87 مرة في الأناجيل، 76 مرة في سفر الأعمال، 260 مرة في رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، 30 مرة في الرسائل الجامعة، 9 مرات في سفر الرؤيا.

+ مَن يكون المسيح ؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته ؟ اللَّـه روح " يو 4 : 24 " . والمسيح من روح اللَّـه، إذاً هو من ذات جوهر اللَّـه، وله نفس طبيعته. لذلك دُعيَ قدوساً، وهذا اسم من أسماء اللَّـه، حسبما قالت السيدة العذراء في تسبحتها: واسمه قدوسٌ "  لو 1 : 49 " .

+ من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان السيد المسيح قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب رواية لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.

+ من سلطان السيد المسيح في السماء ، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض " في 2 : 10 ".  وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات " عب 7 : 26 " . 

+ كان الختان في العهد القديم علامة عهد مقدس مع اللَّـه ، ودخول إلى العضوية في الجماعة المقدسة . لكن لما جاء الرب متجسداً لم يكن محتاجاً للختان لنفع خاص به ، ولكنه كان خطوة في طريق الصليب والإخلاء بخضوعه تحت الناموس لكي يرفعنا من تحت لعنة الناموس .  

+ المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه : 
فقول السيد المسيح : أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل " يو 5 : 17 " باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء،ويحفظ للقانون استمراره . 

+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان :
قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " يو 8 : 58 " ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " يو 17 : 5 " ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم  " يو 17 : 24 " . 


+ السيد المسيح معطي الحياة: 
يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة " يو 1 : 4 " والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس " مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42 " وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين " لو 7 : 11 ، 17 " وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام " يو 11 " . قد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم " يو 6 : 33 " . 

+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق:
من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن السيد المسيح التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين " لو 910 : ،17 " وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى " يو  " 9لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .

+ السيد المسيح هو الكلمة:
دعي السيد المسيح بالكلمة وعبارة " الكلمة " هى في اليونانية اللوغوس وهى تعني عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل . فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً . ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل الله كأئن فى الله منذ الأزل .

+ السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة:
لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية . لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3: 15 " وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء .والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه .

+ علاقة المسيح بالآب:
علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من السيد المسيح نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال السيد المسيح : أنا والآب واحد " يو 10 : 30 " . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي " يو 17 : 10 " وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.

+ بنوة المسيح للآب:
لقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب ابن اللَّـه الوحيد، لتمييزه عن باقي أبناء اللَّـه الذين دعوا أبناء بالمحبة، بالإيمان، بالتبني. أما هو فإنه الابن الوحيد الذي من نفس طبيعة اللَّـه وجوهره ولاهوته اللَّـه لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر " يو 1 : 18 " .

+ جلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الآب:
 إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب " لو 9 : 26 " . وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … " مز 110 : 1 " . وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.

+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق:
لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض " تك 1 : 1 " . ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان " يو 1 : 3 "  وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به " يو 1 : 10 " ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين   " عب 1 : 2 " . 

+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء: 
قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء " يو 6 : 41 " وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " يو 3 : 13 "  .

+ السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان:
الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت " مز 139 : 7 ، 10 " . والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " مت 18 : 20 " . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض . 
+ قبول السيد المسيح العبادة والسجود:
 السيد المسيح قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.

+ السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر:
يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.

+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان:
" أزلي = لا بداية له " لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل " ميخا 5 : 2 "، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .

+ السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد:
 يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين " 2 بط 3 : 18 " . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
 الإيمان به يوصل إلى الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 16 : " وعدم الإيمان به يؤدي إلى الهلاك. ولذلك يقول السيد المسيح : إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم " يو 8 : 24 " . وفي علاقة الإيمان به بالحياة، يقول في قصة إقامة لعازر: مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل مَن كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد " يو 11 : 25 ، 26 "  .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح " يو 3 : 5 " . ولهذا قال الكتاب: وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه " يو 1 : 12 " .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى " رو 9 : 33 " ، " رو 10 : 11 " ،   "  1بط 2 : 6 " .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
 الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول السيد المسيح : أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي " يو 14 : 1 " وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
 الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك " أع 16 : 31 " . طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ " مر 16 : 16 " .

+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح:
به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا " أع 10 : 43 " .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد " 1 كو 2 : 8 " . 

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي " أع 59 : 7 " . فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك . 

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين" رؤيا 22 : 20، 21 " وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
 استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب " لو 2 : 10 ، 11 ". وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه " مت 28 : 5 ، 6 "  .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
بعد معجزة القيامة استخدمت كلمة الرب كثيراً، فمنها: ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب " يو 20 : 20 ". فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون ( لتوما ): قد رأينا الرب " يو 20 : 25 ". وهم يقولون أن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان " لو 24 : 34 ". قال بطرس للمسيح ثلاث مرات: أنت تعلم يارب إني أحبك. " يو 21 : 15،17 " .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
 وقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب " تث 10 : 17 ". ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " رؤ 19 : 16 " . فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
 الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على السيد المسيح في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك " مز 109 : 1 " فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة " مت 22 : 43 ـ 46 " .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب:
أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على السيد المسيح في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ " أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ". وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً " أع 15 : 11 "  . ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :
قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به " 1 كو 8 : 6 ".

+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء :
 السيد المسيح أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " مت 16 : 19 ". وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!.  
+ طبيعة المسيح :
السيد المسيح هو الإله الكلمة المتجسد ، له لاهوت كامل ، وناسوت كامل ، ولاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، اتحاداً كاملاً أقنومياً جوهرياً ، تعجز اللغة أن تعبر عنه ، حتى قيل عنه إنه سر عظيم " عظيم هو سر التقوى ، الله ظهر فى الجسد " " 1تى3: 16 " 

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## fadia2005 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟*

انه اجمل كلام عن يسوع يقدر الاتسان ان يقراء عنه فيه ويتعلم من توضوعه وحياته


----------



## new_3mm (15 أغسطس 2008)

مقدرش غير اني اقول الاية دي من انجيل
Rv:17:14. هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون.

دي اية من انجيل روحو لقسيس يفهمهالكم
امة ايات القرءان فمفيش غير اساتذة التفسير بجامعة الازهر همة اللي يفسروها والكتير من علماء المسلمين


----------



## new_3mm (15 أغسطس 2008)

افهمكم حاجة صغيرة
القرءان الكريم مكتوب باللغة العربية واحنا مبنفهمش عربي؟؟
مش نكتة ولا تريقة
خدو مثلا الاية الكريمة دي

*وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ [يوسف : 20*

والتفسير الخاطئ هو ( يعني اشتروة بثمن قليل ومكانوش عاوزينة اصلا دة التفسير اللي اي واحد مسلم او مسيحي بيتكلم اللغة اللي احني بنتكلمها حيفسر الاية الكريمة ودي مش غلطة الاية لان القرأن منزل باللغة العربية بسبع لهجات عربية  والسبع لهجات هي نفس النص ونفس المعني
اختصار معظم العرب حاليا يجهلون العربية دي حاجة اكيدة كل قطر من اقطار الوطن العربي بيتكلم لغه عامية بعيدة عن اللغة العربية
علشان كدة لما بحب افسر الانجيل بسئل قس
وطبعا لما احب افهم القرأن بسئل عالم مسلم 
ده ابسط اصول الفهم
ويا ريت مننساش قصة فرعون اللي ذكرها القرأن الكريم 

فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ [الزخرف : 54


----------



## new_3mm (15 أغسطس 2008)

واحب اذكر الاية دي من الانجيل وافسرهالكم
*Rv:12:3: 3       وظهرت آية أخرى في السماء.هو ذا تنين عظيم احمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان. *
والتفسيير
وصاحب العقل في النعيم يشقي بعقله
واخو الجهالة في الشقاوة ينعم


----------



## new_3mm (15 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا غلط متقدرش تقول لا اله الا الله
مقدرش غير اني اقول الاية دي من انجيل
Rv:17:14. هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون


----------



## new_3mm (15 أغسطس 2008)

يبقي انتو مع الخروف


----------

